# Dirt tank help...



## nanomania (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey guysim from india, so I dont get most of the stuff that u get. I did my research and finally I got a few stuff.... and have descided to make 2 tanks....
Im not new to planted as iv used ada but now as im plannin for a 150g non fert dosing diy co2 or no co2 tank and also low to no maintenance tank other than wc im going for the first time with dirt tank and I have 0 experience in it...

1) 12lx7wx12h" which will have vermicompost cocopeat few coral at bottom and 2mm gravels.
(Already set, see the pics down)

2) 28lx15wx15h which will have normal soil (they just dont know wether its topsoil or normal soil, all i know it jus simple soil without any added ferts) and 2mm gravel...

Here are the pics of few stuff I got....


----------



## christappy (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm starting a 2 gallong fish bowl. I will be using the same type of soil, but will be doing a dry start method. I want to have some micro sword or baby tears carpeting the bowl first. Soil will ride right up one side of the bowl. It should look pretty neat.
I'm looking forward to seeing your small tank. Do you have any updated pictures?


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

Any pictures of this?


----------

